

Amazon opens Mac software store with downloads - rytis
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/amazon-opens-mac-software-store-with-downloads/2639

======
heathanderson
I don't understand why news outlets are making such a big deal of this. Amazon
have offered software downloads for a while now. Previously it was just
Windows software; now they also have Mac software. It is not like it is
unprecedented for a website to offer Mac software downloads.

~~~
sjs
I think one reason it's news is because people have predicted that Adobe CS
and Office will never be on the Mac App Store. If there's a competing store
that does offer such titles a few big titles like that are enough to give it
some steam. And it's Amazon so they already have steam.

------
leejoramo
Is this anything really new?

For the last couple of years I have purchased and downloaded Quickbooks &
TurboTax for Mac via Amazon. This looks like it is mostly just a landing page
consolidating the Mac related downloadable programs that Amazon has been
selling for sometime.

~~~
neovive
I agree with you here. It appears to be a landing page that consolidates the
downloadable Mac software and also tracks and allows redownloading of the
software via the library feature.

------
peterb
Competition is a good thing, hopefully it will push Apple to lower prices and
offer more selection. I've used both stores and I strongly prefer Apple's. I
prefer the design and I find it easier to discover apps I would consider
buying.

------
ComputerGuru
Link to the Amazon Mac Software store:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?&docId=1000691231](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?&docId=1000691231)

------
protomyth
Anyone got a developers prospective on this? What needs to be done to your
software to make it work? What is the pricing like and payout?

------
joshaidan
Hmm... could this open up some kind of anti-trust suit since only Apple is
able to have an app store on iOS?

~~~
brianbreslin
In theory this competes more directly with the mac App store than the iOS app
store.

~~~
joshaidan
I just mean since there's no way Amazon could do the same for iOS.

